# ستايل عيد القيامة  2008



## mar-gergis (24 أبريل 2008)

ستايل جديد لعيد القيامة 2008
الأستايل تم التعديل علية لفترة كبيرة حتى يصبح بالشكل دة
ويمكن دة سبب نزولة متأخر شوية​ 
دى صورة من الأستايل​ 



 

ولمشاهدة الأستايل على الطبيعة فى منتدى اثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الأيمان
اضغط هـــــــنا​ 

اخيرا جاء وقت تحميل الأستايل ​ 
حمل من هــــــنا​


----------



## mar-gergis (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

انا شايف ان تانى مرة اضع استايل وشكلة لم يعجب احد على العموم انا اسف لوحاشة استايلاتى واخر مرة اضع استايل تانى


----------



## faris sd4l (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

لا يا حبيبي بتأسف على تأخير الرد لكن الستايل أكثر من روعة
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## faris sd4l (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

نسيت أحكي الستايل كمان أحلى من الستايل اللي صممته ههههههههه يلا ننتظر المزيد منك​


----------



## faris sd4l (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

شو يا أخوان انا زعلت يعني ستايلاتي اللي مش كتير حلوة رديتو عليها و الستايل الرائع هدا ما حدا عجبه انا زعلان الشب كتير مشتغل على الستايل
أخوي مار جرجس ما تخلي ابليس يهبط عزيمتك و بعدين لما تعمل شي للرب ما تنتظر شكر من الناس​


----------



## crazy_girl (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

استايل جميل بجد
معلش يا مارجرجس جايز يكون مش كتير دخل وشافه
بس بجد استايل رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## mar-gergis (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

شكرا لردكم الجميل مع انى شايف منتديات كتير وضعت الأستايل ولا حتى بكلمة شكر على العموم كلنا لخدمة المنتديات ولا ابليس ولا غيرة يقدر يأثر فى دماغى ولو اثر يبقى سيبت كل خدمة المنتديات المسيحية 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخرستوس انستى


----------



## عاطف عزوز كامل (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*

اشكرك جدا جدا على الاستايل الفوق الرائع بصراحة جميل جدا
رب المجد يبارك فيك وانا عامل منتدى جديد واسمة
الشهيد العظيم مارميتا والملاك سوريال ومحتاجك جدا جدا 
لمساعدتى فى كل شىء فى المنتدى ولك تحياتى
ابو ماريو


----------



## mar-gergis (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل عيد القيامة  2008*



عاطف عزوز كامل قال:


> اشكرك جدا جدا على الاستايل الفوق الرائع بصراحة جميل جدا
> رب المجد يبارك فيك وانا عامل منتدى جديد واسمة
> الشهيد العظيم مارميتا والملاك سوريال ومحتاجك جدا جدا
> لمساعدتى فى كل شىء فى المنتدى ولك تحياتى
> ابو ماريو



لو احتجت حاجة ابقى كلمنى وانا تحت امرك


----------

